
Researchers crack Newton's elusive three-body problem - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2019-12-newton-elusive-three-body-problem.html
======
2rsf
The title says

> Researchers crack

While the article says

> the researchers stress that their findings do not represent an exact
> solution to the three-body problem

Sigh..

